# Retaliatory strikes!



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

some flak:

0310 2640 0000 6274 2856

0310 2640 0000 6274 2832

0310 2640 0000 6274 2849

0310 2640 0000 6274 2825


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Gee, I wonder who it could be? :biglaugh:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Gee, I wonder who it could be? :biglaugh:


YOu be QuiEt!:suspicious:

Unless you want some more smackdown!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Gee, I wonder who it could be? :biglaugh:


BTW got one more to send, but need to find a big box!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

dav0 said:


> BTW got one more to send, but need to find a big box!


Why, you plan on sending yourself and ......:mrgreen: (I shall not go there...)


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Why, you plan on sending yourself and ......:mrgreen: (I shall not go there...)


Dude, Ray may be watching, don't give him any ideas! :fear:

Too late prolly', guess all the local BOTL should be wary of big boxes taped from the inside!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Why, you plan on sending yourself and ......:mrgreen: (I shall not go there...)


Oh wait, now I get it, that would require a big "cake" shaped box.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

dav0 is a bomb machine LMAO!

I hope you enjoy The Face, that Party Culebra is going down at the next JR mini herf!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> dav0 is a bomb machine LMAO!
> 
> I hope you enjoy The Face, that Party Culebra is going down at the next JR mini herf!


Cool, I'll bring that Monster (Jim gave me one also)!

I think sharing these things is as much fun as herfin' em.

You gotta smoke all three at once though.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Cool, I'll bring that Monster (Jim gave me one also)!
> 
> I think sharing these things is as much fun as herfin' em.


If you didn't get the invitation by now, you're probably not invited. oke:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Crap, Why did I edit to add those lines, that could have been THREE MORE POSTS (see Ray, you taught me well)!oke:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> If you didn't get the invitation by now, you're probably not invited. oke:


Wait, wha.....


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

These will be good!


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Hells yeah DavO.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

How many more go out today Dav0?:kicknuts::boxing:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

We <3 dav0!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Evonnida said:


> How many more go out today Dav0?:kicknuts::boxing:


There will ALWAYS be more, but it's tough once I'm into my day/night work schedule!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> We <3 dav0!


Ray, let's start a band!!! :rockon:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

dav0 said:


> There will ALWAYS be more, but it's tough once I'm into my day/night work schedule!


No excuses...:tape::behindsofa:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Evonnida said:


> No excuses...:tape::behindsofa:


OK, then I'm gonna have to bomb T-bone (the wifey) with a carton of Boro's!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Woah Dav0, hitting some people hard on here my man!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

donovanrichardson said:


> Woah Dav0, hitting some people hard on here my man!


Donovan, just tryin' to establish a no fly zone!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Donovan, just tryin' to establish a no fly zone!


Umm I dont think us Texans have approved a no fly zone yet, but we may need to invest in a missile defense system at the rate you are going.

Good work Dav0 keep em going.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

WTG Davo---Look forward to seeing the aftermath of this line up!


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice job, carpet bombing hehe


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow - multiple deployments - this should be good.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Pew Pew Pew Pew


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Any of these suckas land yet?


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Any of these suckas land yet?


#1 & #3 list as "out for delivery"

#2 & #4 list today as "expected"

I think they'll all make landfall today!

Like the song says "fun fun fun"!!!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

dav0 said:


> #1 & #3 list as "out for delivery"
> 
> #2 & #4 list today as "expected"
> 
> ...


Ruh-roh


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Just small arms fire really, just trying to "set the range".


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

April will be reload time for me!

Maybe we can combine bombs and hot while neighborhoods at a time


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> April will be reload time for me!
> 
> Maybe we can combine bombs and hot while neighborhoods at a time


Not sure what you mean but I'M IN DUDE!! ainkiller:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> April will be reload time for me!


Ray, I am pretty sure I will have to work under your tutaledge for awhile, least till I get the hang of this bomb thing. :rain:


----------

